# Blue fish - Best area to catch them



## GeeTee (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi Guys and girls

I caught some blue fish two nights ago - so 1 out of the 3 times i caught a few so its pretty much a hit and a miss at the moment - i`d like to have a small fish fry but only want blue fish, so i want to try and catch at least 5 enough for my family for a meal. 

Where would be the best place to target them from the shore.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Anywhere really. At night we'd target them with cigs or lady chunks on the first bar.

Easiest place is Pensacola pier, at night at the end with cigs


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Spoons early AM or late afternoon in the surf or in the pass. Chunk bait after dark in the surf. Often, I could fill the boat with them in Perdido Pass! 
Bleed them on the beach, cook them fresh- in my opinion, some good eating. Especially fried with some of Ethal-Mayes Hush Puppies.


----------



## GeeTee (Jun 28, 2014)

Mike - good eating indeed!!! I love Bluefish. Ok, when you bleed fish on fish where do you cut the fish to bleed out? I know it sounds noob but i never used to fillet fish till just recently.

When using chunk bait what size hook do you use and do you use light steel to the hook?

Thanks lowprofile but i really dont like piers - i prefer the sand. As for the cigs, how do you rig them and again, what size hook and do you use light steel?

I noticed they have some razor like teeth?


----------



## GeeTee (Jun 28, 2014)

Mike- you`re saying i should try here?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

*Bluefish, bluefish, gotta have 'dem bluefish!*



GeeTee said:


> Mike- you`re saying i should try here?


Early morning if you are shore bound, near the bridge. I mean, daybreak early. Or near the jetties. We catch them under the bridge off of the boat in the morning on Clark spoons and bubble rigs. Then I can catch them later in the AM and in the afternoon trolling in and out the jetties at the pass, mostly the east side of the channel.
I always bleed them by cutting them right up the middle, starting at the anal and cut forward all the way to the head- usually severing the heart. You can also do it tuna style by cutting the gills. This bleeding will tone the strong flavor down some.


----------



## GeeTee (Jun 28, 2014)

Gotcha, thanks Mike i`ll give that a try tomorrow morning - thanks for the advice!!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

3/0-5/0 circle hook with #5 wire always worked. Have caught them on trebles and 10/0 circles but the smaller ones work better. I use #5 and 6 because 4 and below is a pain for me to twist properly.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

We used to throw 3oz spoons from the beach on surf rods. A wire leader often saved us from loosing too many to the toothy critters. If you use a bubble rig, try our modified version (from our "tackle box" video) with a wire on the last section to keep from getting cut off. 
We'll expect a report on that trip- Good luck!
Mike


----------



## GeeTee (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks guys for all the info - so we go down to the beach for family time and i sneak my rod in with a spoon, decide a bit later to go and make a throw, i landed 10 blues which were all size - hell, even my wife caught 3 on her own - must have been a damn school of them. Sad thing is that i didnt have my ice chest, fillet knife or anything with me so they went back into the ocean but damn that was sooooo much fun!!

2oz bullet spoons worked a charm. 

In the pic above i was standing east side of the bridge on the bay side where there is a rock formation in the water, casted alongside it and bam - the closer i could get to the rocks the better.


----------



## GeeTee (Jun 28, 2014)

I`ll post pics a little later.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Good to hear you hooked up on some- next time bring your cooler- . Always fun just having something to bend your rod!
Tight lines friend!


----------



## GeeTee (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks Mike - going to see if i can get a sharky on the line right now - holding thumbs/11


----------



## GeeTee (Jun 28, 2014)

Got these this afternoon - even the wife managed to catch one!!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice going!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Good shark bait too.


----------



## GeeTee (Jun 28, 2014)

Mike - if fishing the bridge, which side? East or West?

I met some locals tonight and they said they dont eat Blues, they chuck them back (trash fish) - he says the asian folk eat them or something along those lines. 

He also told me that reds and sharks bite in that water, that true?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Yea- apparently, not everyone has acquired a taste for blues. Maybe its just old salt in my veins. But, at one time, red fish were considered trash fish too. But, like a lot of others, prepared properly, they are tasty. Heck, I'd take a bluefish over a king mackerel to eat! Them kings are a good fight though.
Reds, black drum, some sheephead.... Just fish the right spot with the right baits, you'll catch some. Heard a bunch of reds were hanging around there last week, I think around the rocks, probably close to the channel. If you can get some small live croaker, or shrimp... But some cut bait will work almost as we'll too. Get it out close to the channel at the rocks- or closer to the bridge, I'd try to find some structure or holes.
A lotta sharks were out there a few weeks ago, heard there's a bunch around Pensacola Pass this week. Nice to bend a rod- but technically you're not suppose to target shark from the beach in Orange Beach (city ordinance). You'll get a lot of frowns if you do. 
The east side is easier to work from since they closed the west parking off. *i thought the state would have repaired that by now*
I haven't fished that bank in a long time, but I stick to my old theory- fish early, or late in the afternoon, work the outside of the pass on an ebb tide, inside the channel on a flood... Watch the bait and birds!
Maybe some of the guys that still fish on that beach regular will chime in and give a couple pointers for you.....


----------

